

Show HN: Data Collection made super simple - FormAgent - waldr
http://www.formagenthq.com/

======
joelambert
Thanks for linking, we would love to get peoples feedback on this.

Some info about how this is built, for those interested...

We're using HTML5/Phonegap/Cordova (and our own bespoke mobile JavaScript
framework) to enable us to target all the major mobile platforms at launch,
including iOS/Android & BlackBerry Playbook. Our app has the ability to run
offline for data collection in un-connected areas and the online portal makes
it super simple to author and provision forms.

------
artfulbadger
Pretty exciting to see our FormAgent here!

There are also some great examples of how FormAgent has been used in the wild
by charities and small businesses at rareloop.com/casestudies/gamos,
rareloop.com/casestudies/clinicbeauty, rareloop.com/casestudies/cbaf and
rareloop.com/casestudies/tcon

